# Dogs You Enjoy Just Hangin' Out With



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Just curious . . . What dogs do you enjoy hanging out with? It can be your working dog, but certainly doesn't have to be.

Personally, I like the Bully breeds, just love the goofball personality confidence. The American Bulldog and the APBT in particular, but think a non-dog aggressive Staffordshire Bull Terrier would be a blast. I've also met a few Terriers (American Tunnel Terriers and a Border Terrier) that seem really fun so I can see why some you are so fond of the Terriers. The Malinois and Dutch Shepherd are growing on me as well (shocked the heck out of me), but I've only gotten to hang out with a few of them and they weren't totally chilled out unless it was after they were worked, and they were eleven, and only had three legs but still titled. Still, they're more fun to be around than I thought.

Oh yeah, Poodles. I really like Standard Poodles. I think they are totally underrated because of the frou frou coats, but I've liked the ones I've met and grown up with (pure and mixed) and always thought it was cool they were historically a hunting breed. There's even a personal protection trained Poodle out there, Paul Cipparone apparently trained one for a lady and it got a live bite. How cool is that?

-Cheers


----------



## Jim Domenico (Oct 2, 2009)

Pet dog in Australia, his mom was a working border collie (muster dog) and she wasn't shy of a feral pig either, crossed with a Dingo. He's got this beautiful tri coloring going on and is a load of fun. Super intelligent and massive prey drive.

Never got the opportunity to do anything serious with him as I moved overseas as he was just coming to a stage where I could have started any "real" training with him.

Now he lives with my little sister and grandmother, gets spoiled rotten and played with all day long on acreage with a nice big forrest out back for him to explore (fully fenced). He has a great guarding instinct which actually surprised me a little bit, very very protective of the house. yard and family... aloof with strangers, but very friendly once introduced.

He is probably the single most "fun" dog I have ever owned to just hang out with and goof off, I'm confident he woulda been a good working dog too, but life had other plans!

PS. He sounds like scooby doo when he says "I love you" - its killer.


----------



## Sherry Spivey (Sep 7, 2009)

All of my GSD's, they are always ready for a bit of fun, they make me laugh, when I don't feel well they are right by my side and when it is yucky out I have a giant black and tan carpet at my feet.

They are really great companions.


----------



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

Definitely our Mal over our GSD. He is much more affectionate and when he calms down, a cuddler. He loves getting on the couch and resting he head on our laps and when allowed, jumps at the chance to hang out in bed with us. Our german is kind of a shitter. Not big on hanging out, very independent, and the second things are nice and quiet he finds it necessary to start a fight with our mal. He'll give us the hey good to see you when we get home for a minute, then it is back to doing his own thing. Hell of a protection dog, just not Mr. Fun. Our mal covers all the bases though... he is just a happy dog and it rubs off on who ever he's around (unless he's biting them :twisted: ).


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I am partial to my Golden Ret. He is a really cool dog that loves to play fetch. Last week when my little girl was home alone sick with the flu (Noley) the golden stayed right next to her the whole time, even crawling in bed with her to comfort her. Plus he will do anything to please. He really is a great dog, just ask Jerry Lyda !!!!!!!!!

Terry


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

I kinda like an English Bulldog for just hanging. After al even if they are just sleeping you got to grin when you look at that face.

David I would agree with you on the Standard Poodle, really good dogs with a lot of sense. One more bit of Poodle trivia, a few years ago one Musher in the Iditarod sled dog race entered with a team of all Poodles.
And they finished the entire race! 

They finished last, actually a few days after the next to last team, and just before they sent a rescue team out looking for them, but the sled dog Poodles did "Git R Dun!"


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Never a dull moment with a JRT, bags and bags of fun.... my little guy at the age of 10 yrs decided he would take up swimming, he never did like the water much, that was until the new gsd pup came along and he wouldn't be outdone - anything the gsds can do, he can do better  I also like the standard poodle, great funny characters!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> Oh yeah, Poodles. I really like Standard Poodles. I think they are totally underrated because of the frou frou coats,
> -Cheers




Many years ago I trained two standard poodles in weapons detection for a federal agency. During a "test period" at San Antonio International, we were milling about the crowd in the International Arrival area. One of the dogs responded to a well dressed gentleman in the lounge area. The Customs folks were alerted, the gentleman was taken aside and turned out to be an FBI agent returning from a work assignment in Mexico City. All were quite impressed. Poodles (standards) can definately be a working dog.

For just hanging out though, I love a working Labrador. Just good fun to be around and a bit on the goofy side.

DFrost


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

i agree with Butch - an EB. I've got my first one - middle-aged but still lots of fun when he is playing.

He will climb stairs to the slide at the kiddie park and slide down by himself - hysterical! Has no fear.

Even his flatulence is cute.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

my rottie is the best hang out dog, he's my football watching buddy.

The Mal can't sit still long enough to hang out after about five minutes of that he'll just start barking because he's expecting more action than just watching football.

Now if you mean hang out like hiking or camping then either the Mal or Rott are great. 

If I go to a place like Home Depot that allows dogs, I bring the Rott, the Mal is too spastic to chill out in a store. I tried it once but he likes to bark way to much.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> my rottie is the best hang out dog, he's my football watching buddy.
> 
> The Mal can't sit still long enough to hang out after about five minutes of that he'll just start barking because he's expecting more action than just watching football.


Maybe he's just a Packers fan and feels the sting of being stabbed in the back. 

-Cheers


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I met a (I believe it was) French Springer Spaniel yesterday. I think I could just hang with that dog. He was really cool, and only 7 months! Very nice dog.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Cool little dogs, how can you not like hanging with these. (1 of 8 for right now.)


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

ill bite...im gonna have to go with my german pointer. he's just a really cool dog. my GSD drives me nuts unless we are actually doing something.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

We have always had Rat Terriers and still have on we just recently got a toy Smooth Coat Fox Terrier that's really nice cool little dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I really couldn't pin point it to a particular breed I've had. Most I've had, terriers and otherwise, have been pretty cool to kick back with.
I've never looked at any of my dogs as purely sport, hunting, competition dogs. They've all been hanging pals.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

I've always been a GSD guy... But I gotta say this Standard Poodle I rescued IS HANDS DOWN one of the best dogs I've had the pleasure to be around. Quite a character! Protective as heck too. He and I were meant for each other. You just never know!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

From time to time we get in the type of working dog that is also just a hell of a nice dog to hang out with. i will never forget the Mali named "Willie" that I sold last year as a dual purpose dog, he was the happiest, most affectionate working dog I have ever seen that was still truely a dual purpose dog.
At the moment my favorite dog to hang out with here is our new brood bitch "Bonnie", she is a black Mali, super cool dog!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> "Bonnie", she is a black Mali, super cool dog!!


She wouldn't be a Malador or a Labranois would she??????

DFrost


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

David Frost said:


> She wouldn't be a Malador or a Labranois would she??????
> 
> DFrost


LOL, no she is a daughter from Remco Linders, she is a very serious working dog with super drives, and a lot af real aggression in the work. But she can relax when not working and she is happy to lay with her head in my lap all day too.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I guess I like to hang out with the dog I have. The "hanging out" is slightly different according to the breeds I have and have had but nonetheless, enjoyable (within limits).

I must say the Briard (Berger de Brie) was the easiest and most enjoyable dog to hang out with, though. Dog neutral, person neutral, just happy to be with me. Any other living creature had to fear for its life but it was fairly easy to control him.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I like to hang out with my Malinois. When we aren't working, they are more then happy to just crash on the couch or bed and hang out with me watching TV or whatever. Most of them are very "snuggly" during down time, about the only one who isn't is Cali, she'll hang out on the bed or couch also, but prefers a little space.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> LOL, no she is a daughter from Remco Linders, she is a very serious working dog with super drives, and a lot af real aggression in the work. But she can relax when not working and she is happy to lay with her head in my lap all day too.


Sounds just like my husband's mal/german shepherd mix Laika, a great-granddaughter of Remco. People who know her from training can't believe she is like that at home, but she is a bit Jekyll and Hide like.

I love hanging out with my mal too, she's a bit more enthousiastic than the other one, but she can take it easy too. I really like chilling out a bit with those two on either side.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

My female is a very drivey dog, but loves to chill out snuggled on the couch in front of the fire with me or at night on the bed with me. My male is affectionate but does not find it easy to chill out. He will occasionally start up pestering my female, just when things get nice & quiet. He can be a real PIA when it's time to chill. Nice to have at least one dog that has an off switch.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I like a Terrier, really of any kind to hang out with. My 2nd to favorite would have to be my APBT. She is just chill, always cuddly to hang out with. Don't really care what's going on etc. She is really cool and I love her. 

But my fav would have to be my GSD, he ia always on the go and I can't leave the room without him but I LOVE hanging out with him, he'll crawl in your lap and sit there if you let him. I love that dog. I think our bond is way stronger than my APBTs and mine. 

Courtney


----------

